# Help! How to get books from mobipocket to kindle



## heferforever (Jan 31, 2009)

I got the kindle all charged now and connected it to the computer and found the kindle under my computer. I have some books I have on mobipocket but can't figure out how to get them on the kindle. I tried dragging them but did not work. The mobipocket does not show the kindle as one of my devices only the computer, so said to plug it in and I did but it still does not show or pick up the kindle, is this the problem? Any help would be appreciated as I thought I could just drag it over to the document folder on the kindle. Hope this is not a stupid question. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You can't read books purchased at Mobipocket on a Kindle. 

I know, Amazon owns Mobipocket so that doesn't make sense, but that's the way it is. Protected Mobipocket books (which is what they sell at Mobipocket) aren't compatible with the Kindle.

L


----------



## heferforever (Jan 31, 2009)

These books were the free books not ones I purchased so am I doing something wrong or do I need to get these books a different way, I am so confused.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Were they from this web site? http://www.freekindlebooks.org/


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

heferforever said:


> The mobipocket does not show the kindle as one of my devices only the computer


You mean the reader software? Export the books so they are .mobi files, then drag and drop them from the computer onto the documents folder on the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

heferforever said:


> These books were the free books not ones I purchased so am I doing something wrong or do I need to get these books a different way, I am so confused.


Give us a bit more information. Where did you get the books from? Can you give an example of the name of the file, with the extension (.prc, .mobi, something else?).

Thanks...

L


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds like the reader is having trouble getting her computer to recognize her Kindle when she plugs into the USB port.  Go to the Customer Service thread in the Amazon Kindle 2 forum and start at the most recent entry and go back until you get the long posting from Customer Service which includes some things to try if you're having this difficulty.  Apparently one of the most common solutions is rebooting the Kindle.

Jim


----------



## heferforever (Jan 31, 2009)

I had the mobipocket program open and was trying to drag the books from there which are .prc by the way to the kindle document folder but was not letting me do it. Well have been playing around and figured out that have to open document folder on computer and drag it over that way and worked fine. Sorry if this does not make sense to anyone but not sure how else to explain it. I think I am even confusing myself, lol. Thanks everyone for trying to help me in my confusion!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hefer. . .do you have Whispernet?  It might be easier to e-mail the file to your Kindle e-mail address. . . .yes, Amazon says they charge 10 cents per, but I've not yet heard of anyone actually being charged.  Sounds like you've figured it out for now, but you might try it the WN way too.  I find it much easier.  

Ann


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok I am not the most savvy tech person but I managed to upload 30 books via mobipocket. I am so proud of myself.


----------

